# Las Vegas women



## rtoz22 (Feb 26, 2003)

I was in the Las Vegas shoot this past weekend, and what a wonderful time!!! 
I would like to say thumbs up to all the women that participated this weekend. I for one am dissapointed in the fact that there are flights, instead of a womens division (besides pros that is) and I know all the reasons for it etc. But its just sad the fact that the top woman shooter in the flights got nothing. Nothing!! thats too bad. it seems like she should have got SOMETHING for shooting so well out of the women. But I just wanted to say good job to her and recognize her for her accomplishment.
Las Vegas was a great time and I was glad I went to shoot.


----------



## Diane Watson (Oct 12, 2002)

rtoz22,

I would also like to congradulate all the women who competed!

But I don't feel that they should seperate the men from the women in the flight class. If you want to compete against women only shoot the championship division. If we were to convince all the women that shot in the flights division to shoot in the championship division, look at the increase we would see. We would have a bigger voice to be heard from. 

It was only $20 more to shoot in the championship division. The tournament paid 10 grand to the men and 3 grand to the women. That's strictly because of the number of shooters.

In my opinion that is what we need to strive for, not more classes.


----------



## stoz (Aug 23, 2002)

I realize that now. but I didnt know how it all worked before I went. Now I know, and I already told my husband that next year I plan on shooting in the championship division!!!
I guess I just wanted to recognize and give some credibility to those of us who did shoot in the flight division, and to let them know that we CAN shoot with the boys!!!!


----------



## rtoz22 (Feb 26, 2003)

OOOOPS!!!!
Posted under my husbands ID!!!!!


----------



## Diane Watson (Oct 12, 2002)

Oh I agree...I would like to congratulate all of them, too.


----------



## I BOW 2 (May 22, 2002)

*Women can't shoot!*

Aw c'mon everyone knows that women can't shoot as good as us "Men"! If women could shoot as good as the Men don't you think there would be more of them out there and not just shooting in there own closets! I bet there is not any women here that could beat me in a NFAA 300 round this weekend! 
Tell ya what. I'll buy dinner for every woman that "comes" to our UPFAA (Assoc.) shoot this Saturday and beats me for score!
this Saturday March 1st shooting times 9,11:30, 2, 4:30
308 Cleveland Ave.
Ishpeming, Mi.

any Takers??   Ken


----------



## Diane Watson (Oct 12, 2002)

Sure, No Problem Ken!

You pay for the ticket and entry fee and we'll see who can beat who!


----------



## scooby3xs (Dec 3, 2002)

Ken -

If I was not already shooting the Indoor Nationals in Mass this weekend, might have taken you up on that offer. lol

All I know I am going to kick some butt. The 5 guys from my club who went down to PA states with me a few weeks ago and shot thoght the same as you - too bad I kicked their butts and won the State Championship. 

Enjoy and hope your shoot is a success!

Denise


----------



## I BOW 2 (May 22, 2002)

*Stir the pot!*

Diane, It would be great to get a bunch of the "Big Girls" to come up and shoot with my wife. That way she would leave me alone for awhile! Ken


----------



## diane10x (Jul 9, 2002)

Hey, Ken - just a little something to think about. If you're shooting just to beat another archer, then they've already won. Gotcha.


----------



## I BOW 2 (May 22, 2002)

*Not a Problem here!*

Hey D10, I don't have that problem here, cause we don't have that much competition to begin with! Ken


----------



## Pat Bernard (Nov 25, 2002)

Ken- you turkey!

Bring it down to the MAA shoot in the lower-I'll go headsup with ya! Besides you "Yoopers" just think you can shoot. Well, maybe that's true, you don't have anything else to do up there!

See ya in Coldwater if not before


----------



## rtoz22 (Feb 26, 2003)

How come I feel like Ken has nothing better to do than harass the women archers???
I for one am not going to give him the time of day. I have better things to do than deal with egotistical males!!!! 
and besides, I like to live by the old adage, "Pride cometh before a fall" I think someone bigger and better said that!!!! 
on to bigger and better things ladies!!!!


----------



## Pat Bernard (Nov 25, 2002)

rtoz22-

Nah, not Ken. He's really just a smart---, but alot of fun to shoot with. And he knows we can kick his butt-it's happened before. (He's fairly humble about it )


----------



## I BOW 2 (May 22, 2002)

*Just beath a little!*

Come on now Rtoz22, don't forget to breath when your at full draw or you'll pass out! I get whooped by the best of ya's all the time! My point was that most of youse Girls is just afraid to compete outside of your own club fun leagues. There is not a single reason why the "Little Women" can't shoot just as high of scores as the "Big Bad Men" do! so lets bring it don't sing it as they say! Ken 

Pat 29 below on Tuesday morning what else are we going to do but shoot?


----------



## rtoz22 (Feb 26, 2003)

touche'


----------



## MerlinMagic (May 21, 2002)

*Flights all the way...*

Ah come on Rtoz stay and play in the flights.......no stress and we can play roulette to the we hours of the morning and have double the fun....haha....besides it was fun to shoot with you and to meet all the other gals from new york......purple all the way!!!!LOL


----------



## rtoz22 (Feb 26, 2003)

*Hey MerlinMagic!!!*

Naw, I can't stay in flights!! Sad thing is, if I had shot ONE arrow worse, I would have made 360 dollars!!! How can I walk away from Vegas saying to myself " I wished I had shot worse instead of better!!" Seems ironic!!!
I know I would never win any money in the Championship division, but at least I wouldnt wish I'd shot worse???!!!!
Problem is, I dont want to go to Vegas and shoot in the champ division, and then have to shoot in that for everything else; states, midatlantics etc. we'll see. year to decide.
We girls had an awesome time at the roulette table with you! Thanks for showing us how to play!!!!!
Purple all the way baby!!!!! LOL


----------



## I BOW 2 (May 22, 2002)

*Not True!*

rtoz22, You can shoot in the Championship division without affetcting your "NON-Pro" status. Becuase it is considered an open and anyone can pay to play! Ken


----------



## rtoz22 (Feb 26, 2003)

A friend of mine who was going to shoot in the championship division was told by the people at the registration booth, that if he shot in that division, he would have to shoot that for the rest of the year. thats not true then?????


----------



## I BOW 2 (May 22, 2002)

*Not true at all!*

No that was incorrect!. Because you do not have to shoot as a Pro. Now if you were going to try for the Tripple Crown shoot for the Car and stuff then you would have to register as a "Pro" because the NFAA Indoor Nationals in KC only has the Pro class as the Money class. (it is not an Open format). But that would be the only stipulation to make that either or statement that you were told.  Sorry Ken


----------



## muller8 (Aug 8, 2002)

actaully to shoot off for the car, you don't need to be a pro. you just have to shoot in all three tourneys.

here are the rules:

You may shoot in any class/division you choose, you must however actually shoot in all three tournaments (not just register/pay). You may shoot in difference divisions in the different tournamnets - an example you may shoot Classic Recurve in Las Vegas, Freestyle in Kansas City, and Compound Unlimited in Atlantic City. You must however follow all the rules of each particular division in its respective Tournament. Crossbows will not be allowed for the shoot off.


----------



## hilbre (Nov 16, 2002)

*women vs men*

The women want to shoot in the mens class and thats fine if your good enough,so the men should be able to shoot in the womens class. Bet you wouldn't like the men winning the womens class.


----------



## Archeryboy (Feb 1, 2003)

The way i see it I don't care who i compete with man or woman. My only complaint is shooting next to some one who is 6" taller man or woman. How many think height> draw length is an advantage????


----------



## Jim Pruitte (May 27, 2002)

If someone feels that height or draw length is an advantage, please explain that one to me...


----------



## Archeryboy (Feb 1, 2003)

Some would argue that longer draw lenght, you can shoot less poundage and still achive the speed. This brings us to the speed issue does it matter?


----------



## Jim Pruitte (May 27, 2002)

It depend upon whom you ask.

But to me... no... it doesn't matter.


----------



## Archeryboy (Feb 1, 2003)

I agree, I shoot right under the ASA speed limit in my class. But even if I was over the speed limit by 10fps, I don't really think it would help that much. Any one esle what to chime in....Please


----------



## Pat Bernard (Nov 25, 2002)

Since this discussion was really about the amount of winnings to be had in Las Vegas, how did we get to speed?

And, at 20 yards, indoors, what the heck difference does that make!!


----------



## Archeryboy (Feb 1, 2003)

point taken! will post this the speed topic! BTW didn't know you could only post about bediing thread only sorry


----------

